# Für Browser Spiele Geld Ausgeben?



## buffiman (18. März 2014)

Ab wann, oder überhaupt, sollte man Geld in ein Online Browser Spiel pumpen?
Ich habe vor kurzen mein erstes Spiel angefangen - erepublik - und da stellt sich eben ziemlich früh heraus dass man sich schneller voran bewegen kann wenn man "mehr" hat... mir ist schon klar dass dies ein endloses Konzept ist, aber die Frage ist trotzdem - gibt es einen Punkt ab dem man sagen kann - "und jetzt zahlt es sich aus"?


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2014)

Ich hab schon Geld in Shakes & Fidget, HeroZero gesteckt und den Jurassic Park Builder.  
Grund war eigentlich ganz simpel: Ich hatte Bock drauf. Bei manchen ging es mir ab irgendeinem Punkt einfach zu langsam, bei dem anderen wollte ich die Gilde voran bringen.


----------



## Laut34 (21. März 2014)

@buffiman
Ich habe auch schon erepublik gespielt und muss sagen, die sind einfach nur geldgeil. An jeder Ecke nur Werbung um Gold zu kaufen. Das ist nicht mehr schön, darum habe ich damit auch aufgehört. Ich habe dann ein ähnlices Spiel gefunden mit dem Namen vPopulus
Es hat vor ein paar Tagen begonnen, man kann da zwar auch Gold kaufen, allerdings nur 100 im Monat. Das Spiel soll nicht in pay2win ausarten. Falls du interesse hast geh mal hier rauf: http://vpopulus.net/referrer/870 

Ansonsten denke ich, dass das Geld was wir bei solchen Spielen ausgeben die Entwickler unterstützen sollte, aber nicht wenn es so endet wie in erepublik.


----------



## buffiman (21. März 2014)

Danke für eure Kommentare und Feedback!
@ZAM und was hast du als Zahlungsmethode verwendet? Irgendwas anonymes oder? Ich habe nämlich nur meine prepaid KK von YUNA...
@Laut34 ich habe auch eher gemeint dass das Geld an die Entwickler geht... irgendwie schade wenn es das nicht tut... wie weiss man dass bei erepublik?
Danke für den Vorschlag - schau ich mir natürlich an - wie bist du dazu gekommen?


----------



## Laut34 (21. März 2014)

Ja also bei vpopulus gehts direkt an die Entwickler, die sind auch im IRC täglich da. Also dazu gekommen bin ich über erepublik. Da haben mich ein paar Leute darauf aufmerksam gemacht und habs dann gesucht und finds super soweit


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2014)

buffiman schrieb:


> @ZAM und was hast du als Zahlungsmethode verwendet? Irgendwas anonymes oder? Ich habe nämlich nur meine prepaid KK von YUNA...



Für solchen Kram: Paypal, Paysafe Cards und maximal noch Call2Pay.


----------



## buffiman (5. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Für solchen Kram: Paypal, Paysafe Cards und maximal noch Call2Pay.


Also Du würdest nie Kreditkarte verwenden? Auch nicht prepaid Kreditkarten? Wieso? Und darf ich ganz schüchtern Fragen was Call2Pay ist?


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2014)

buffiman schrieb:


> Also Du würdest nie Kreditkarte verwenden? Auch nicht prepaid Kreditkarten? Wieso? Und darf ich ganz schüchtern Fragen was Call2Pay ist?



Ich habe nur eine normale Kreditkarte - die mag ich nicht unbedingt einsetzen, außer für bspw. Hotelbuchungen oder wenn absolut keine andere Möglichkeit da ist. 

Call-2-Pay = Eine Nummer anrufen, Gebühr landet dann auf der Telefonrechnung - stirbt zwar aus, bieten einigen noch an. Vielleicht nicht so geil, wenn man neugierige Kinder im Haus hat *g*, aber ich finde es praktisch.


----------



## buffiman (12. April 2014)

verstehe. Ich verwende Kreditkarte eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr seit ich auf prepaid umgestiegen bin.  Meine YUNA card ist nicht mit mein Konto oder sonst etwas verbunden und spart mir viel Aufregung und angst dass es in den falschen Händen kommt.
Call2Pay - dass ist ja eine Nummer die man VOR der "Normalen" Nummer eingibt, oder? Und dann landet sie auf der Telefon Rechnung?  Kann man das nur mit Festnetz?


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2014)

buffiman schrieb:


> Call2Pay - dass ist ja eine Nummer die man VOR der "Normalen" Nummer eingibt, oder? Und dann landet sie auf der Telefon Rechnung?  Kann man das nur mit Festnetz?



Nein. Der Anbieter bekommt vom Call2Pay-Dienstleister eine feste Nummer + einen "Nummernpool". Wenn du im Spiel anklickst, dass du per Call2Pay zahlen möchtest, wird in dem Nummern-Pool eine speziell für dich generiert, 
also bspw. 0900 XXX XXX XXX - 111 oder 0900 XXX XXX XXX - 222.

Diese Nummer ist für Zeit X, bzw. spätestens bis zum abgeschlossenen Anruf deinem Account und deinem gerade ausgewählten Angebot (XX Donuts, oder was auch immer) zugewiesen. Zudem bekommst du noch eine PIN angezeigt, die du beim Anruf angeben musst. Wenn du die Nummer anrufst, wird der Kauf abgeschlossen und der Preis von deiner Telefonrechnung abgebucht. Viele Anbieter unterstützen auch Anrufe per Handy, da können aber ggfs. Extrakosten entstehen - das wird aber angezeigt bzw. muss ("Mobilfunkpreise abweichend").


----------

